# Andersen Folding Outswing Patio Doors



## Woodsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone use these? 

http://www.andersenwindows.com/products/doors/folding/folding-outswing-door


----------



## Buss32 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there a difference in thickness with the interior swinging doors versus using one as an extension out to the patio? I haven't seen them personally, but, they could be useful as an entrance to a study room or maybe even a sunroom.


----------

